# Needed: Coding job Huntsville, AL



## codegirl0422 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looking for a coder position in the Huntsville, AL area. I have my CPC and CBCS. I have a total of 6 years experience. I have experience in coding E/M's and surgeries. Also, have experience in auditing E/M's. I have done insurance follow up and research; as well as positing payments (electronically and manually) and posting charges (inpatient and outpatient).


----------

